# 0x0000001a memory management BSOD



## mattering (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey complete newbie here =\ well i keep having a 0x0000001a memory management BSOD like every 10 mins. Now im in safe mode. Any help? I know its not my ram that is corrupted...I also ran Memtest help is really appreciated..oh yeah it only BSODs on my user and not my dads user and im the admin of the Computer =\

here are the minidumps..

View attachment TSF_Vista_Support.rar


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

So, this is most likely something that's installed in your profile and not on your Dad's. What's different about the 2?

Does it do this when you boot into Safe Mode? How about Safe Mode with Networking?

Could you please attach the permon report from step 5 in this link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Am running the dump files now (it'll take a while). The last 8 or so are current, the first bunch are old and are likely not to be significant. I'll post back in a bit with the analysis'


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The dump files show that Driver Verifier is running.
What settings did you use for it?

There's a lot of outdated drivers present also.

Blue screen summary:

```
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Sun Nov  2 00:44:35.237 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:23:07.778
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa800071ade0, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1d093 )
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Sun Nov  2 08:26:19.608 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:41:06.121
BugCheck 50, {fffffa601280e104, 0, fffffa6003f6f904, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EIO64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EIO64.sys
Probably caused by : EIO64.sys ( EIO64+1904 )
PROCESS_NAME:  SmartDoctor.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Apr  2 06:30:45.638 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:56.389
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80040a5680, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1d093 )
PROCESS_NAME:  SoftwareUpdate.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Wed Apr 15 06:58:14.910 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:12:13.178
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002947c6b, fffffa600fbdbf60, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiIdentifyPfn+c6b )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Thu May  7 04:06:46.803 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:10.613
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8000d3c080, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1d15b )
PROCESS_NAME:  Iface.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Sun May 24 00:46:13.008 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 3:12:28.912
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80004da330, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1d093 )
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Tue Jun  2 10:03:55.403 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:52:01.462
BugCheck 50, {fffffa601280e104, 0, fffffa6003d6f904, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for EIO64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for EIO64.sys
Probably caused by : EIO64.sys ( EIO64+1904 )
PROCESS_NAME:  SmartDoctor.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jun  7 05:41:35.600 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:44.141
BugCheck 9F, {4, 258, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PopBuildDeviceNotifyListWatchdog+2f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Wed Jun 10 09:33:49.592 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:42:57.053
BugCheck A, {fffff68000166ce0, 0, 0, fffff8000289a76c}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiDeleteAddressesInWorkingSet+11c )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Sat Jun 20 06:05:15.378 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:06.211
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80017ac630, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1d093 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  anotify.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Mon Jun 22 04:03:28.943 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:42.758
BugCheck 50, {fffff68000a00088, 1, fffffa60097ebeda, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for PavTPK.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for PavTPK.sys
Probably caused by : PavTPK.sys ( PavTPK+3eda )
PROCESS_NAME:  drvinst.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Mon Jun 22 05:32:32.253 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:37.027
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80038aa050, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1d093 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  drvinst.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Mon Jun 22 05:44:07.715 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:37.513
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa800407fe20, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1d093 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  setup.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Mon Jun 22 05:59:50.831 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:27.646
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80017f4630, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+1d093 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  setup.exe
```


----------



## mattering (Jun 22, 2009)

i didnt run driver verifyer :O


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I found 3 dump files in the RAR file. How many were there? There may have been some problems due to a RAR file being inside another RAR; not sure. 

The bugchecks are *0xbe* and *0x24* - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Built by: 6000.16386.amd64fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Tue Jun  9 17:22:14.978 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:32:50.649
BugCheck BE, {fffff980043c7fd8, 716700000060, fffff9800ef5e450, e}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+119 )
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16386.amd64fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Tue Jun  9 09:41:57.308 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:54:06.359
BugCheck 24, {1904ab, fffff9800b3a4b78, fffff9800b3a4550, fffff8000185e26a}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsVerifyAndRevertUsaBlock+82 )
PROCESS_NAME:  DfrgNtfs.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16386.amd64fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Debug session time: Tue Jun  9 08:47:02.209 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:12.285
BugCheck 24, {1904ab, fffff9800ad7ae88, fffff9800ad7a860, fffff8000187ae16}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsVerifyAndRevertUsaBlock+82 )
PROCESS_NAME:  mcbuilder.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
[/FONT]
```

The system failed under Vista SP0. You need to install Vista Service Pack 1. All of your drivers are dated from the dawn of Vista - November 2006.

The more interesting problem is that while validating that COM1 was in fact a real serial port, Vista detected a FIFO so it used it. The system then BSOD'd 38 seconds after re-start during the 2nd hour of system up-time after the new install began.

Some info on FIFO -
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/119579

What DVD are you using for the install?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.






*dbug log*

```
[font=lucida console][size=1] 
Opened log file 'D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\mattering_Vista_06-23-09__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\mattering_Vista_06-23-09__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\Mini060909-03.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Vista Kernel Version 6000 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6000.16386.amd64fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01800000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01999e90
Debug session time: Tue Jun  9 17:22:14.978 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:32:50.649
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
......
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck BE, {fffff980043c7fd8, 716700000060, fffff9800ef5e450, e}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+119 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

ATTEMPTED_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY (be)
An attempt was made to write to readonly memory.  The guilty driver is on the
stack trace (and is typically the current instruction pointer).
When possible, the guilty driver's name (Unicode string) is printed on
the bugcheck screen and saved in KiBugCheckDriver.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff980043c7fd8, Virtual address for the attempted write.
Arg2: 0000716700000060, PTE contents.
Arg3: fffff9800ef5e450, (reserved)
Arg4: 000000000000000e, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  3

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE

PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff9800ef5e450 -- (.trap 0xfffff9800ef5e450)
.trap 0xfffff9800ef5e450
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff980043c7db0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff9800ef5e6c0
rdx=fffff98000899440 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80001838831 rsp=fffff9800ef5e5e0 rbp=fffffa8001ed9c60
 r8=fffff980043c8000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff9800ef5f000
r11=fffffa80000c9a20 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
nt!KiSwitchKernelStackAndCallout+0x31:
fffff800`01838831 4c899028020000  mov     qword ptr [rax+228h],r10 ds:0100:fffff980`043c7fd8=????????????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80001854f27 to fffff8000184e250

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff980`0ef5e348 fffff800`01854f27 : 00000000`000000be fffff980`043c7fd8 00007167`00000060 fffff980`0ef5e450 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff980`0ef5e350 fffff800`0184cdd9 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`015e8970 fffffa80`01ed9c00 fffffa80`01ed9c60 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x148b
fffff980`0ef5e450 fffff800`01838831 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`018380ce : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
fffff980`0ef5e5e0 fffff800`018380ce : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01852f34 fffff980`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSwitchKernelStackAndCallout+0x31
fffff980`0ef5e600 fffff980`008996c5 : fffff980`00899440 fffff980`0ef5e6c0 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0ef5e730 : nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0x12e
fffff980`0ef5e690 fffff980`00926e7b : fffff980`0ef5e730 fffffa80`01ed9c60 fffff980`0ef5e730 fffff980`0ef5e8e0 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCleanupOnNewStack+0x35
fffff980`0ef5e6f0 fffff980`004e921a : fffff980`0ef5e730 fffffa80`01ed9c60 fffffa80`01ed9fb8 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdCleanup+0x10b
fffff980`0ef5e930 fffff980`004e9691 : fffffa80`02731650 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`01b11400 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x20a
fffff980`0ef5e9a0 fffff800`01abd914 : fffffa80`015df600 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0330b6d8 fffff980`0ef5eb58 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xd1
fffff980`0ef5ea00 fffff800`01ab57b4 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03240040 fffffa80`00c80360 fffffa80`01ec5690 : nt!IopCloseFile+0x184
fffff980`0ef5ea90 fffff800`01ab537a : fffff880`016336c0 fffff880`00000001 00000000`000001b0 fffffa80`015e8970 : nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+0x194
fffff980`0ef5eb20 fffff800`01ab545d : 00000000`000001b0 fffffa80`00c80360 fffffa80`03240040 00000000`ff060000 : nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+0x25a
fffff980`0ef5ebd0 fffff800`0184dcf3 : fffffa80`015e8970 fffff980`0ef5eca0 00000000`ff0600f8 00000000`00000004 : nt!ObpCloseHandle+0x9d
fffff980`0ef5ec20 00000000`774b036a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0279ebf8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x774b036a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiPageFault+119
fffff800`0184cdd9 85c0            test    eax,eax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiPageFault+119

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4549b6c6

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xBE_nt!KiPageFault+119

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xBE_nt!KiPageFault+119

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000716700000060 rcx=00000000000000be
rdx=fffff980043c7fd8 rsi=fffffa80015e8970 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000184e250 rsp=fffff9800ef5e348 rbp=fffff8000199a300
 r8=0000716700000060  r9=fffff9800ef5e450 r10=0000716700000060
r11=0000000000000001 r12=fffff6fcc0021e11 r13=fffff980043c7fd8
r14=fffff8000199a300 r15=fffff9800ef5e450
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000297
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`0184e250 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff980`0ef5e350=00000000000000be
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff980`0ef5e348 fffff800`01854f27 : 00000000`000000be fffff980`043c7fd8 00007167`00000060 fffff980`0ef5e450 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff980`0ef5e350 fffff800`0184cdd9 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`015e8970 fffffa80`01ed9c00 fffffa80`01ed9c60 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x148b
fffff980`0ef5e450 fffff800`01838831 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`018380ce : nt!KiPageFault+0x119 (TrapFrame @ fffff980`0ef5e450)
fffff980`0ef5e5e0 fffff800`018380ce : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01852f34 fffff980`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSwitchKernelStackAndCallout+0x31
fffff980`0ef5e600 fffff980`008996c5 : fffff980`00899440 fffff980`0ef5e6c0 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0ef5e730 : nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0x12e
fffff980`0ef5e690 fffff980`00926e7b : fffff980`0ef5e730 fffffa80`01ed9c60 fffff980`0ef5e730 fffff980`0ef5e8e0 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCleanupOnNewStack+0x35
fffff980`0ef5e6f0 fffff980`004e921a : fffff980`0ef5e730 fffffa80`01ed9c60 fffffa80`01ed9fb8 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdCleanup+0x10b
fffff980`0ef5e930 fffff980`004e9691 : fffffa80`02731650 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`01b11400 00000000`00000000 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x20a
fffff980`0ef5e9a0 fffff800`01abd914 : fffffa80`015df600 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0330b6d8 fffff980`0ef5eb58 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xd1
fffff980`0ef5ea00 fffff800`01ab57b4 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03240040 fffffa80`00c80360 fffffa80`01ec5690 : nt!IopCloseFile+0x184
fffff980`0ef5ea90 fffff800`01ab537a : fffff880`016336c0 fffff880`00000001 00000000`000001b0 fffffa80`015e8970 : nt!ObpDecrementHandleCount+0x194
fffff980`0ef5eb20 fffff800`01ab545d : 00000000`000001b0 fffffa80`00c80360 fffffa80`03240040 00000000`ff060000 : nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+0x25a
fffff980`0ef5ebd0 fffff800`0184dcf3 : fffffa80`015e8970 fffff980`0ef5eca0 00000000`ff0600f8 00000000`00000004 : nt!ObpCloseHandle+0x9d
fffff980`0ef5ec20 00000000`774b036a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff980`0ef5ec20)
00000000`0279ebf8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x774b036a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01800000 fffff800`01cd4000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Nov 02 02:13:42 2006 (4549B6C6)
fffff800`01cd4000 fffff800`01d25000   hal      hal.dll      Thu Nov 02 04:11:46 2006 (4549D272)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`002b2000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:18:07 2006 (4549B7CF)
fffff960`00400000 fffff960`0040a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Thu Nov 02 02:52:10 2006 (4549BFCA)
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`00611000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`00002000 fffff980`0000b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 02:43:26 2006 (4549BDBE)
fffff980`0000b000 fffff980`00019000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Nov 02 02:42:06 2006 (4549BD6E)
fffff980`00019000 fffff980`00070000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:01:05 2006 (4549B3D1)
fffff980`00070000 fffff980`00079000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 04:14:26 2006 (4549D312)
fffff980`00079000 fffff980`00095000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Thu Nov 02 04:12:28 2006 (4549D29C)
fffff980`00095000 fffff980`0009e000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 04:14:44 2006 (4549D324)
fffff980`00201000 fffff980`00209000   intelide intelide.sys Thu Nov 02 02:38:13 2006 (4549BC85)
fffff980`00209000 fffff980`0021b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:38:28 2006 (4549BC94)
fffff980`0021b000 fffff980`00225000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 02:10:06 2006 (4549B5EE)
fffff980`00225000 fffff980`00278000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Nov 02 02:10:04 2006 (4549B5EC)
fffff980`00278000 fffff980`0034e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Nov 02 02:43:35 2006 (4549BDC7)
fffff980`0034e000 fffff980`00400000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Nov 02 04:14:20 2006 (4549D30C)
fffff980`00404000 fffff980`00416000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 02:01:24 2006 (4549B3E4)
fffff980`00416000 fffff980`00428000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:38:30 2006 (4549BC96)
fffff980`00428000 fffff980`00430000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 16:10:19 2006 (453FEEDB)
fffff980`00430000 fffff980`00484000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Nov 02 02:47:29 2006 (4549BEB1)
fffff980`00484000 fffff980`004d4000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`004d4000 fffff980`004e8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 02:12:51 2006 (4549B693)
fffff980`004e8000 fffff980`0052b000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:01:19 2006 (4549B3DF)
fffff980`0052b000 fffff980`0054f000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Thu Nov 02 02:38:12 2006 (4549BC84)
fffff980`0054f000 fffff980`00557000   atapi    atapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:38:10 2006 (4549BC82)
fffff980`00557000 fffff980`005b0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:38:40 2006 (4549BCA0)
fffff980`005b0000 fffff980`005c0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Thu Nov 02 02:38:10 2006 (4549BC82)
fffff980`005c0000 fffff980`005d3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 02:37:17 2006 (4549BC4D)
fffff980`005d3000 fffff980`00600000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 02:10:11 2006 (4549B5F3)
fffff980`00606000 fffff980`0061a000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 02:38:20 2006 (4549BC8C)
fffff980`0061a000 fffff980`0065a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:39:09 2006 (4549BCBD)
fffff980`0065a000 fffff980`00800000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 02:46:57 2006 (4549BE91)
fffff980`00804000 fffff980`0080e000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:39:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
fffff980`0080e000 fffff980`0088a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:25:31 2006 (4549B98B)
fffff980`0088a000 fffff980`00a00000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 02:02:04 2006 (4549B40C)
fffff980`00baf000 fffff980`00bd7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 02:38:10 2006 (4549BC82)
fffff980`00bd7000 fffff980`00c00000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:40:11 2006 (4549BCFB)
fffff980`0121c000 fffff980`0121dd80   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:43:35 2006 (4549BDC7)
fffff980`0121e000 fffff980`0121f400   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Mar 27 10:51:20 2009 (49CD1218)
fffff980`01220000 fffff980`01221480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffff980`01437000 fffff980`0143eb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Nov 02 02:43:35 2006 (4549BDC7)
fffff980`01477000 fffff980`0147f000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Thu Nov 02 02:38:10 2006 (4549BC82)
fffff980`01500000 fffff980`01510000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:43:41 2006 (4549BDCD)
fffff980`01580000 fffff980`01590000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 02:47:32 2006 (4549BEB4)
fffff980`015e0000 fffff980`015f0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:44:03 2006 (4549BDE3)
fffff980`02c00000 fffff980`02c09000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:46:33 2006 (4549BE79)
fffff980`02d01000 fffff980`02d12000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:01:04 2006 (4549B3D0)
fffff980`03008000 fffff980`03015000   fdc      fdc.sys      unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`0301e000 fffff980`0302a000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:43:40 2006 (4549BDCC)
fffff980`0302a000 fffff980`0303d000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Oct 16 09:33:33 2006 (4533B45D)
fffff980`03079000 fffff980`0307e100   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:37:32 2006 (4549BC5C)
fffff980`030a3000 fffff980`030b2000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 02:15:27 2006 (4549B72F)
fffff980`03102000 fffff980`03114000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Nov 02 02:00:15 2006 (4549B39F)
fffff980`03114000 fffff980`03120000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:46:44 2006 (4549BE84)
fffff980`03120000 fffff980`0312e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Nov 02 02:37:21 2006 (4549BC51)
fffff980`0312e000 fffff980`0313c000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 02:41:53 2006 (4549BD61)
fffff980`0313c000 fffff980`0314a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 02:38:17 2006 (4549BC89)
fffff980`03174000 fffff980`03182000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 02:47:05 2006 (4549BE99)
fffff980`0318a000 fffff980`031ba400   efe5b32e efe5b32e.sys Fri Oct 14 10:33:00 2005 (434FEBCC)
fffff980`031bb000 fffff980`03200000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Nov 02 02:43:47 2006 (4549BDD3)
fffff980`03604000 fffff980`03622000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:47:36 2006 (4549BEB8)
fffff980`03622000 fffff980`0362f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 02:48:18 2006 (4549BEE2)
fffff980`0362f000 fffff980`0364b000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:38:24 2006 (4549BC90)
fffff980`0364b000 fffff980`03657000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:37:58 2006 (4549BC76)
fffff980`03657000 fffff980`03674000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:38:02 2006 (4549BC7A)
fffff980`03674000 fffff980`03690000   parport  parport.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:37:57 2006 (4549BC75)
fffff980`03690000 fffff980`03fff500   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Mar 27 11:35:54 2009 (49CD1C8A)
fffff980`04000000 fffff980`0400b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 02:10:10 2006 (4549B5F2)
fffff980`0400b000 fffff980`04061000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 02:38:25 2006 (4549BC91)
fffff980`04073000 fffff980`0407c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:43:36 2006 (4549BDC8)
fffff980`04085000 fffff980`0408e000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`04097000 fffff980`040a0000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:52:09 2006 (4549BFC9)
fffff980`040a0000 fffff980`040a9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 02:52:10 2006 (4549BFCA)
fffff980`040a9000 fffff980`040b2000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:47:34 2006 (4549BEB6)
fffff980`040f1000 fffff980`04124000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:40:03 2006 (4549BCF3)
fffff980`04124000 fffff980`04200000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:16:36 2006 (4549B774)
fffff980`04202000 fffff980`04216000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Thu Nov 02 02:47:30 2006 (4549BEB2)
fffff980`04226000 fffff980`04232000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 02:46:47 2006 (4549BE87)
fffff980`04232000 fffff980`0423e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Thu Nov 02 02:38:11 2006 (4549BC83)
fffff980`0424a000 fffff980`04256000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:16:03 2006 (4549B753)
fffff980`042e6000 fffff980`042f0000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`04304000 fffff980`0430e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:27 2006 (4549BC57)
fffff980`04386000 fffff980`04398000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:52:08 2006 (4549BFC8)
fffff980`04398000 fffff980`043a7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:46:38 2006 (4549BE7E)
fffff980`043a7000 fffff980`043b3000   mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Nov 02 02:37:22 2006 (4549BC52)
fffff980`043b3000 fffff980`043cb000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:47:36 2006 (4549BEB8)
fffff980`043cb000 fffff980`043f4000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:47:35 2006 (4549BEB7)
fffff980`043f4000 fffff980`04400000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Thu Nov 02 02:47:26 2006 (4549BEAE)
fffff980`04402000 fffff980`04414000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Nov 02 02:43:36 2006 (4549BDC8)
fffff980`04414000 fffff980`0441f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff980`0443f000 fffff980`04464000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 02:42:04 2006 (4549BD6C)
fffff980`04464000 fffff980`04487000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Nov 02 03:52:47 2006 (4549CDFF)
fffff980`04487000 fffff980`044c2000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:43:42 2006 (4549BDCE)
fffff980`044c2000 fffff980`0450b000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 18:48:10 2006 (45494E5A)
fffff980`04585000 fffff980`045cb000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:43:55 2006 (4549BDDB)
fffff980`045cb000 fffff980`04600000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 02:37:43 2006 (4549BC67)
fffff980`04600000 fffff980`0466a000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 02:48:12 2006 (4549BEDC)
fffff980`0466a000 fffff980`04685000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 02:46:20 2006 (4549BE6C)
fffff980`04685000 fffff980`046a0000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 02:46:56 2006 (4549BE90)
fffff980`046a0000 fffff980`046c8000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Nov 02 02:46:48 2006 (4549BE88)
fffff980`046c8000 fffff980`04800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:48:17 2006 (4549BEE1)
fffff980`04806000 fffff980`04897000   athrxusb athrxusb.sys Thu Nov 30 02:15:14 2006 (456EAF32)
fffff980`04897000 fffff980`048b4000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 02:00:53 2006 (4549B3C5)
fffff980`048b4000 fffff980`048d1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 02:01:23 2006 (4549B3E3)
fffff980`04941000 fffff980`0498e000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:01:51 2006 (4549B3FF)
fffff980`0498e000 fffff980`049a4000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:47:34 2006 (4549BEB6)
fffff980`049a4000 fffff980`049c1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:46:53 2006 (4549BE8D)
fffff980`049c1000 fffff980`04a00000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:46:24 2006 (4549BE70)
fffff980`04a2d000 fffff980`04a38000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:27 2006 (4549BC57)
fffff980`04b58000 fffff980`04b73000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:43:51 2006 (4549BDD7)
fffff980`0775b000 fffff980`07766000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:46:32 2006 (4549BE78)
fffff980`07787000 fffff980`07792000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff980`0a40e000 fffff980`0a430000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:05:17 2006 (4549B4CD)
fffff980`0c04c000 fffff980`0c060000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:45:51 2006 (4549BE4F)
fffff980`0c84b000 fffff980`0c863000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:45:52 2006 (4549BE50)
fffff980`0c863000 fffff980`0c898000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:44:29 2006 (4549BDFD)
fffff980`0c908000 fffff980`0c990000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 16:13:33 2006 (453FEF9D)
fffff980`0ca10000 fffff980`0ca33000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:02:28 2006 (4549B424)
fffff980`0d200000 fffff980`0d218000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Nov 02 02:01:40 2006 (4549B3F4)
fffff980`0d218000 fffff980`0d236000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:01:30 2006 (4549B3EA)
fffff980`0d236000 fffff980`0d2d0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Nov 02 02:46:18 2006 (4549BE6A)
fffff980`0de8d000 fffff980`0df21000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Nov 02 02:02:50 2006 (4549B43A)
fffff980`0df21000 fffff980`0df4f000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Nov 02 02:02:31 2006 (4549B427)
fffff980`0df4f000 fffff980`0df98000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Nov 02 02:01:44 2006 (4549B3F8)
fffff980`0df98000 fffff980`0dfc0000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:01:50 2006 (4549B3FE)
fffff980`0dfc0000 fffff980`0dfe6000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:01:48 2006 (4549B3FC)
fffff980`0dfe6000 fffff980`0e000000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:45:29 2006 (4549BE39)
fffff980`0e881000 fffff980`0e937000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffff980`106f6000 fffff980`10709000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:42:06 2006 (4549BD6E)
fffff980`148f1000 fffff980`14907000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:43:03 2006 (4549BDA7)
fffff980`14907000 fffff980`14927000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:43:25 2006 (4549BDBD)
fffff980`14927000 fffff980`1495b000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Thu Nov 02 02:00:54 2006 (4549B3C6)
fffff980`1495b000 fffff980`14970000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Nov 02 02:43:42 2006 (4549BDCE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff980`040cd000 fffff980`040d6000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`01280000 fffff980`0128e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`01407000 fffff980`01413000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`01447000 fffff980`0144f000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff980`042f0000 fffff980`042fa000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
[/font][/size]
```


----------

